# 75g Red Bellies (Video)



## Julz (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Here's a video of my 5 red bellies. Tank is not done yet, I still would like to put more plants in but kinda stuck as to which one would look good and easy to take care of. They really got bigger since I got them I think back in November.






Here's a video of them Feeding


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

great looking tank.. is 75gallon too small for 5 red bellies though?


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

what are u feeding them???
how old are they??


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

are u feeding them any fruits???
my piranhas go nuts over bananas


----------



## Julz (Apr 17, 2010)

kuopan said:


> great looking tank.. is 75gallon too small for 5 red bellies though?


Yes 4 should be max in a 75 but nothing is written in stones. I'm going to take the drift wood out and put more plants to make more space as they grow. I put 5 in there expecting the worse that 1 would die but so far everythings looking good (crosses finger). I do my water changes weekly sometimes twice a week and have more than enough filtration. I'm running an fx5 for my biological filtration and a AC110 for chemical. These are messy fish so there really isn't such a thing as too much filtration lol.


----------



## Julz (Apr 17, 2010)

rubadub said:


> what are u feeding them???
> how old are they??


I feed them mostly pellets and shrimp. I've ease of the pellets a bit and started feeding them raw meat and on occasion mussels. They eat the mussels but they don't go crazy over it. I've fed them worms that you buy from the bait shop but for some reason they freaked out. I'll try it again now that they're bigger. I haven't tried feeding them veggies/fruits by will I will try the bananas later lol. I hear some P's eat cucumbers as well. But so far their favourite has been the pellets and raw meat. They go bananas over it lol


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

u should ween off the raw beef
its hard for them to break down not to mention its fatty
beefheart is ok as a treat once a month or so but i'd stay away from the rest of the cow

the colors of ur Piranhas are very drab looking 
thus why i recomended the bananas

i stick to white fish flesh and fruit (bananas, squash) i just cube it up and drop in some small cubes as they eat it up
less waste

i hear you about no such thing as over filtration
i used to have 2 eheim filters on my 72 gallon
a 2229 and a pro3e 2076

i just recently switched it all over to a 35 gallon wet/dry trickle filter and i just filled my pro3e with mechanical


----------



## Julz (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I actually just started feeding them raw beef last week. Bought a pre slice pack for $3 at the groceries. Still experimenting on their food. Although over time Piranhas will lose their colour eventually and there is no food to stop that. I'm gonna go back to shrimp but will def try the bananas and will hold off on the meat for a while. It's certainly has been a big learning experience for me and right now I'm trying new things to try and see what works and what doesn't.

Oh to answer your previous question. I don't know exactly how old thye were when I got them. But I did takes pics on the week I took them home. THey have grown almost double in size I think.


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

oh i know they lose their color as they age but thats not really till they're adults 7inches +
mine are approx 7 inches and still very vibrant coloring on them i'll snap a few pics and put them up in a min or so


----------



## Julz (Apr 17, 2010)

rubadub said:


> oh i know they lose their color as they age but thats not really till they're adults 7inches +
> mine are approx 7 inches and still very vibrant coloring on them i'll snap a few pics and put them up in a min or so


Well I'd def take your advise and see if they eat the banana. They def didn't look healthy when I picked them up at the LFS as they do now. Hopefully they can retain their colour again. I'm going to have to buy some other supplements to help them get their colour back cause the pellets alone is surely not working. It could also be the dark substarte thats making them look darker than they actually are. I'd like to see your P's, always love looking at others.


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

theres one


----------



## Julz (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice reds...I tried feeding them Bananas but they wouldn't have any of it. Oh Well...


----------

